# Two Metaphysical Blades



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is a great little short that explores the relationship between Russ and Valdor, and the two blades the Emperor forged for them. 



The blades are mirrors of each other. Valdor's illuminates him about the people he kills with the blade, while Russ' hated blade illuminates the victims of his. It's also the first hint we get of the fate of Valdor. At the same time as Russ, he ups and sneaks away, with a hint that both will return to claim their blades. Considering the last paragraph is set in the 40k universe, this could hint at what's to come in the coming years for 40k.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Where did you get that little tid bit?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Where did you get that little tid bit?


Part of the BL Summer of Reading.

https://www.blacklibrary.com/the-horus-heresy/featured/eshort-two-metaphysical-blades.html


----------

